# Simple Cocoa App question



## jdog (Oct 6, 2001)

Does anyone know where I can find any extremely simple program that will show me how to take input from a NSTextField and display it in a NSTextView?  I know how to show an NSString in a NSTextView, but I cannot figure out everything that needs to be done to get the text in the NSTextView into an NSString variable.

Thanks
-jdog


----------



## jdog (Oct 6, 2001)

HeHe, I figured it out.  I was making things more difficult than they were.

-jdog


----------



## Trip (Oct 7, 2001)

lol.
Don't worry jdog: i do that a lot.


----------



## cthulhu (Oct 7, 2001)

you must create an outlet to the nstextview....(using IB) 

the write it:
[outlet_name insert:aString]


----------



## whitesaint (Oct 11, 2001)

Yeah i always make it alot harder than it really is to.  I forget alot that Cocoa "gives me alot for free."

-whitesaint


----------

